# XBee Pro... así de fácil?



## bertomedrano (May 22, 2011)

mi duda es.:

en mi equipo de trabajo (estudiantes sin profesor que nos guie y en un mundo de pics conectores códigos programadores y demás) armamos un carrito control remoto

la comunicación es por hyperterminal de windows , la señal la bajamos a TTL con un max232, la salida TxRx del max232 la ponemos a la entrada de el PIC16F84A y hacemos que los motores del carro funcionen.

queremos quitar los cables y colocar modulos XBee pro de largo alcance. 
no contamos con la tarjeta exploradora que los programa.
entonces todo se reduce  a...

¿Podemos conectar los XBee recien comprados a las salidas TxRx correspondintes del max y del PIC y hacer que funcione.? he leido que ya vienen pre.programados pero es posible conectarlos asi de facil y que funcione.


muchas gracias y si necesito la ayuda U_U


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 22, 2011)

> ¿Podemos conectar los XBee recien comprados a las salidas TxRx correspondintes del max y del PIC y hacer que funcione.? he leido que ya vienen pre.programados pero es posible conectarlos asi de facil y que funcione.



Si. Es así de facil siempre y cuando los XBee ya estén programados para usarlos como módulos punto a punto TX/RX.

En la nota de OLIMEX muestra un poco el funcionamiento de estos módulos.


----------



## bertomedrano (May 22, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Si. Es así de facil siempre y cuando los XBee ya estén programados para usarlos como módulos punto a punto TX/RX.
> 
> En la nota de OLIMEX muestra un poco el funcionamiento de estos módulos.



he leido en internet que los XBee ya vienen precargados con un cierto tipo de comunicacion. entonces nada mas los conecto a los RxTx y ya?  entonces no es necesario comprar la tarjeta exploradora que los programa?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 22, 2011)

Fijate para que tipo de comunicación vienen configurados. No hace falta comprar la targeta exploradora....con un adaptador RS232/TTL ...o un USB/RS232...los podés programar. En el manual que te puse explica como.

Un saludo !


----------



## bertomedrano (May 22, 2011)

lei el manual.
entendi que conecto el hyperterminal de windows con un puerto serial acoplado por max232. pero no viene el diagrama de conexión.

ahora activo la configuración con +++.
primero configuro un Xbee como receptor y el otro como emisor.

mi duda es de que después de programarlos y conectar un xbee al puerto serial con el cual los programe entre a modo configuración y no obtenga nada.

o es que no entra a configuración por q NO pulso +++. y como no pulso el codigo para entrar a configuración puedo realizar el mando a distancia?

tengo muchas dudas  pero los ocnectare ocmo viene de fabrica a ver si funcionan.

gracias 

gracias por resolver mis dudas


----------



## cristian_elect (May 23, 2011)

Yo probe lo xbeePro y es facil solo los conectas al puerto serial y ya listo se comunican.
Los pines de conexion estan en su manual.
Recomiendo que compres xbee que tenga para ponerle una antena asi se le pone una mas grande.
El alcance de estos no es mucho en ciudad, unos 30m a lo mas.


----------



## djxero (May 23, 2011)

A mi me funcionan de lujo   de principio es complicado  pero  una vez comunicados  si funkan de maravilla


----------



## sergiogala1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

PIC 18F4550 + Xbee serie 1
hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un gran problema.

He configurado dos pic's 18F4550 para que se comunique entre si via su puerto serie. Hasta aqui todo bien, he conseguido configurarlo y todo funciona bien. Simplemente pulsando un pulsador (enviamos un caracter 'a' ) conectado a un pic, hago que se encienda un led del otro pic.

El problema viene cuando quito los cables y pongo los xbee. Estos no me comunican de ninguna manera.
Tengo las tensiones a 3,3v, la salida del pic al xbee tambien bajada a 3,3v.

Del xbee solo utilizo los sigueintes pins: VCC, DIN, DOUT, GND
DIn y DOUT conectados al puerto serie del pic.

No funciona de ninguna manera y la configuracion de los XBee estan bien, puesto que con el modulo USB explorer, se comunican entre si sin problemas. Pero cuando los conecto a los pic's, nada de nada.

Aqui les dejo mi programa. Ya les digo que con conexion por cable funciona sin problemas.

TRANSMISOR:

```
/************************************************** */
/* */
/* CONFIGURACION Xbee TRANSMISOR */
/* */
/************************************************** */

#include <18F4550.h> //Libreria 18F4550

#fuses HSPLL,MCLR,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOLVP,NODEBUG,USBDIV,PL L5,CPUDIV1,VREGEN,

#device ADC=8 //Resolucion del ADC = 8 bits

#use delay(clock=48000000) //Clock de funcionamiento del PIC a 48 Mhz
#use rs232(baud=9600,parity=N,xmit=PIN_C6,rcv=PIN_C7,bi ts=8, force_sw)

int i=0;

void main()
{
delay_ms(50);
SET_TRIS_A(255); //Configuramos como Entradas el puerto A
SET_TRIS_D(0); //Configuramos como salidas el puerto D [0=Out; 1=In]
output_D(0); //Ponemos puerto D a 0

while(true)
{

i=0;
if (input(PIN_A0)&&(i==0))
{
output_D(0x02);
putc (0x0063);
i=1;
}

else
{
output_D(0x00);
}

if(input(PIN_A1))
{
output_D(0x01);
putc ('b');
}

else
{
output_D(0x00);
}
}
}
```



RECEPTOR

```
/************************************************** */
/* */
/* CONFIGURACION Xbee RECEPTOR */
/* */
/************************************************** */

#include <18F4550.h> //Libreria 18F4550

#fuses HSPLL,MCLR,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOLVP,NODEBUG,USBDIV,PL L5,CPUDIV1,VREGEN,

#device ADC=8 //Resolucion del ADC = 8 bits

#use delay(clock=48000000) //Clock de funcionamiento del PIC a 48 Mhz
#use rs232(baud=9600,parity=N,xmit=PIN_C7,rcv=PIN_C7,bi ts=8, force_sw)

char dato= 0;

void main()
{
delay_ms(50);
SET_TRIS_D(0); //Configuramos como salidas el puerto D [0=Out; 1=In]
output_D(0); //Inicializamos el puerto D

setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL);
//setup_timp_oscillator(OSC_48MHZ|OSC_INTRC|OSC_3125 0|OSC_PLL_OFF);

while(true)
{
dato=0;
delay_ms(50);
dato = getc();
enable_interrupts(INT_RDA);
enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);
delay_ms(20);

switch(dato)//visualizo el caracter recibido en el display
{
case (0x0063):
output_D(0x01);
delay_ms(500);
output_D(0x00);
break;

case 'b':
output_D(0x02);
delay_ms(500);
output_D(0x00);
break;

}
}
}
```



El programa es correcto para los xbee? (con cable funciona)
Necesito tocar algun pin del Xbee?
sergiogala1984 esta en línea ahora


----------



## djxero (Nov 11, 2011)

algo parecido me sucedio...
reviza los reguladores de tension aun que tengas los 3.3 v en los pines  eso no te asegura el funcionamiento  reviza  el data de los reguladores que ests ocupando
ojo con los condenzadores de entrada y salida  recuerdo que  con electroliticosde 10 micros me funko despues de mucha lucha
saluos


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 13, 2011)

Esto me a sucedido un montón de veces y han sido diferentes cosas 
1.aveces olvide conectar la tierra de los xbee con la del micro por lo que tenia las fuentes independientes
2.Una vez pedí unos reguladores de 3.3V texas instrument y no me funcionaron muy bien generaban bastante ruido lo solucione reduciendo el voltage de entrada al regulador que era algo alto y poniendo un condensador a la salida del regulador 
3.Se puede poner una resistencia de 2.2k entre RX y Vcc en el micro que recibe datos esto es por bastante util y necesario si se usan interrupciones.
4. ten en cuenta: TX del pic con RX del Xbee y viceversa  

Espero sea de ayuda, de los errores se aprende mucho.


----------



## nietzche (Feb 1, 2012)

si compro modelos iguales, como un xbee pro con alcanze de 1300 metros, puedo configurarlos como coordinador, router o end point ?????


----------



## sound (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola tu problema no es de electronica es de redes..debes configurar los xbee para que sus direcciones de destino sean las respectivas..
En el Xbee1 debes colocar en DL el My del Xbee2 y en otro lo contrario, o siquieres una red trasparente entonces debes poner DL ffff, asi se comuniacaran todos los Xbee-.
para configurar esos valores lo puedes hacer mediante comandos AT o una trama API.
Busca un poco de info, la red esta llena de esa forma de configuracion..XD

Nietzche si puedes solo existe un corrdinador por red y lo unicos que hace es crear y reconocer la red despue pasa a ser un router mas,, es la unica diferencia entre Coordinador y router, 
Un saludo


----------



## emurriper (May 11, 2012)

Hola por si acaso necesitan la Xbee Xplorer yo armé esta tarjeta Xbee serial y me funciona a la perfeccion incluso para actualizar las frimware de los xbee y ademas sale muy economica su construcción


----------



## sound (May 12, 2012)

holas..olle como lograste hacer esos planos tan detallados con que programa...es el autocad?...si es asi cual version...?
saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2012)

> holas..olle como lograste hacer esos planos tan detallados con que programa...es el autocad?...si es asi cual version...?
> saludos



Esos diseños están hechos en eagle.

Saludos !


----------



## emurriper (May 12, 2012)

Hola, asi es, estan hechos en eagle y no los hice yo, solo los publiqué


----------



## PERSEO (May 16, 2012)

Cordial saludo Carlos 0907

Por lo visto tiene experiencia con Xbee, le agradecería si me puede ayudar en una aplicación que estoy desarrollando. Estoy ubicado en Villavicencio y creo que usted también.


----------



## emurriper (May 17, 2012)

PERSEO dijo:


> Cordial saludo Carlos 0907
> 
> Por lo visto tiene experiencia con Xbee, le agradecería si me puede ayudar en una aplicación que estoy desarrollando. Estoy ubicado en Villavicencio y creo que usted también.



Hola estoy en montería y la experiencia que he tenido con los xbee van desde reemplazar cables seriales de ciertos dispositivos hasta monitoreo de variables climáticas, si en algo te puedo ayudar solo publícalo por este medio, en el foro hay mucha gente que tiene mucha mas experiencia y estan prestos a ayudar



Ups.... era con con carlos pero me llamo igual así que disculpa pero a la orden


----------



## an6el (May 28, 2012)

pfff tengo la conexión USB. Pero alguien tiene algún ejemplo de como ir programando el XBEE para la conexión punto a punto coo un demo o algo así. Realice la tarjeta para programarlo mediante USB pero no he logrado programar la conexión punto a punto. Los manuales no detallan a detalle las características que tiene el Xbee. ¿Alguien tiene algún demo?


----------



## casticolo (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola a todos soy novato en este mundillo y aunque estoy leyendo mucho y aprendiendo tengo algunas dudas. 
Mi proyecto es el siguiente tengo un comunicador entre una máquina y el ordenador para recibir y enviar datos por ejemplo del motor mientras funciona lectura de sensores de temperatura, etc...
Este comunicador sale un cable rs232 y conecta con el ordenador por el puerto serie rs232.
Mi intención es usando dos módulos xbee s2, uno configurado como coordinador y el otro como router, y colocándole entre el rs232 del comunicador con su módulo xbee y el ordenador con su módulo xbee, un  adaptador  creado con un max232.
Mi consulta es si la comunicación de datos sería posible inalámbricamente con estos módulos xbee.
Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## emurriper (Ene 21, 2015)

si así de fácil, yo lo he hecho de esa forma y va bien mientras respetes las distancias.


----------



## casticolo (Ene 25, 2015)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta cuando me lleguen y lo pruebe lo comento.
Un saludo


----------



## casticolo (Feb 3, 2015)

Hola de nuevo ya lo tengo todo montado y programado con c-xtu uno como coordinador y el otro como router,  pero aún no puedo probarlo hasta llegar al trabajo.
Hay alguna forma de saber que estan enlazados. 
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## casticolo (Feb 14, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, he echo varias pruebas que os comento:
1.-   conecto el xbee programado como coordinador al explore y x-ctu ,  una vez detectado reazlizo un puente entre RX y TX del xbee router.   Una vez acabado con el x.ctu pincho en test de alcance y calidad y lo detecta al 100%, esto significa que están emparejado y comunicando entre ellos.
2.-   Conecto a coordinador y router un convertidor ttl a db9 (max3232) comprado por ebay y lo conecto al xbee respetando el cruce entre RX y TX y lo alimento con 3.3v de la fuente compartiendo masa.
   Conecto el router a través del db9 al comunicador de la máquina y el coordinador al db9 del ordenador y no hay comunicación.   Como en la primera prueba funcionaba bien supongo que el problema está en los convertidores o no se si tengo que configurar algo mas en los xbee.
Mi siguiente paso es hacer los convertidores personalmente para descartarlos, si a alguien se le ocurre que mas pruebas puedo hacer le estaría agradecido.
Un saludo


----------



## casticolo (Feb 14, 2015)

Miren en este enlace.  
http://translate.google.es/translat...per/index.php/XBee_RS-232_Adapter&prev=search

Creen que conectándolo como viene en la tabla de patillaje funcionaría bien.
Un saludo


----------



## casticolo (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, he estado muy liado con el trabajo y acabo de retomar el proyecto y me he encontrado con  un problema que no se como solventar, os cuento:
Ya he conseguido comunicar a través de los xbee conectados por r232 cada uno a un pc con x-ctu.
El problema me lo encuentro cuando conecto el comunicador a un xbee y el otro xbee al pc no conectan.
Poniendo el comunicador directamente al pc conecta perfectamente y he quitado uno a uno los cables del r232 y el pin 7 si lo quito no detecta el software el comunicador conectando si lo pongo a "0", lo mismo pasa con el pin 4 pero este conecta si lo pongo a "1".   Influyen mas patilla en la comunicación el comunicador con el pc.
Aquí estoy atascado por favor ayuda.
Un saludo sigo haciendo pruebas y os cuento.


----------

